# Minnesota.................Wow........



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What an offseason.

They signed Kandi to a reasonable deal, ensuring them they have a legit starting Center. They traded TB, who was done for, for a legit starting SG who can defend(needed against Kobe/Ray/etc).

Cassell/Sprewell/Szczerbiak/Garnett/Olowakandi

Thats one helluva turnaround. Hudson off the bench as a high scoring energy player. Looks like Minnesota will get out of the 1st round finally. Garnett now has plenty of other offensive firepower besides him. Cassell, Spree, and Wally could go off for 20 on any given night. Plus with KG's continuing MVP like play, this team is really talented. The question will be "Can they gel?", and "Will there be enough shots?" And lastly, "Who will defer?"

If they are willing to sacrafice to win, this team is top 5.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

This team no doubt will get to the 2nd round, and beyond?


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

*Wow*

Minny is easily going for a 50+ win season again. Now our starting lineup is finally complete. We just need to clean up our bench. Now Raja Bell seems like a pretty good addition to add depth at our gaurd spots. Resigning Kendall Gill may be a possibility, but im not quite sure that he is what we need. Mr. Piatkowski is another interest to hit the clinch 3's at the end of the game. Other players to hope for would be Calbert Cheaney and Darrell Armstrong. Armstrong being the first choice though. He is a defensive specialist, and would boost our wins by a game or two. The wolves will probably pick up John Wallace off of the summer league team. Rakocevic probably will never wear another wolves uniform. Gary Trent should probably be resigned. 
The Wolves active 12 dream list should be as follows

C- Olowakandi
PF- Garnett
SF- Wally
SG- Sprewell
PG- Cassell
Bench
PG- hudson
SG- Piatkowski
SF- Ebi
PF- Jackson 
C- Kemp
G- Steve Smith
F/C - E. Johnson


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

it is a great lineup for sure but not neccessarly getting out of the 1st round. There are 5 superpower teams in the West. LA will probably get the 1st seed and SA the 2nd. So the Wolves would probably get 4 or 5 and play either the Kings or Mavs, which would be no easy series for them, and if the get the 3rd seed they would still have a team like Portland, which could be scary.
So great lineup, but the West is so talented and deep not neccesarily past the first round.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

The WoLves are a whole different team, congrats.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I think the Wolves got a legit chance at a 1 or 2 seed. The only top team to really improve is LA. And last year KG got 50 wins pretty much by himself. We didn't have a healthy PG, now we got a really good PG. Wally was out 1/2 the season, and didn't do much once he was healthy. Spree is a huge improvement over Peeler. And Kandi could be better than Rasho.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

I smell a championship for my man KG:yes: 

Sprewell and Kg


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Wow*



> Originally posted by <b>EnTeRtHeAtMoS</b>!
> Minny is easily going for a 50+ win season again. Now our starting lineup is finally complete. We just need to clean up our bench. Now Raja Bell seems like a pretty good addition to add depth at our gaurd spots. Resigning Kendall Gill may be a possibility, but im not quite sure that he is what we need. Mr. Piatkowski is another interest to hit the clinch 3's at the end of the game. Other players to hope for would be Calbert Cheaney and Darrell Armstrong. Armstrong being the first choice though. He is a defensive specialist, and would boost our wins by a game or two. The wolves will probably pick up John Wallace off of the summer league team. Rakocevic probably will never wear another wolves uniform. Gary Trent should probably be resigned.
> The Wolves active 12 dream list should be as follows
> 
> ...


yes i told u bell would be a great addition, we need a defensive player off the bench, the ideal player because bell is defensive minded and can play the 2 or 3 if anyone gets injured, now that i think wally will stay, there may be no need for piatowski, kemp i think will be a good pick up now, if somehow the twolves coulda picked up stephen jackson, it wouldve been awsome, i think we shouldve kept terrell and get his cap relief of his salary, allz i can say is THIS IS bleepin AWSOME


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

also, one thing is these guys need to know their roles, kg can just flirt with a triple doubkle and average his 20 points, sprewell should average about 20, wally should average around 17 and cassell and hudson combined should get about 16 assists a game, olowokandi should flirt witha double almost every game. if someone doesnt end up with their expectations, expect someone in the starting lineup, kg, or someone off the bench should step up, this is by far the best team the twolves have ever had. defenently should get out of the first round with wo ever they play, hopefully we dont get star struck like the blazers did but i think mchale wins GM of the year next year. come to thik about it, who knows if san antonio will get out of the first round next year, 

WHEN IS THIS TRADE OFFICIAL


----------



## mvp15vc (Jun 24, 2003)

C- Olowakandi
PF- Garnett
SF- Wally
SG- Sprewell
PG- Cassell

lookz like a nice defensive team wiith a nice bench... im predicting 58 win season and will finish finish 3rd this season

big upz 2 tha twolves


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

Guess KG will probably be sticking around for a few more now. I'm amazed at the quaility of talent Minn has amassed this offseason.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Sprewell in Minnesota. WHen did this happen? Can someone fill me in.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AstheFranchiz2K2</b>!
> Sprewell in Minnesota. WHen did this happen? Can someone fill me in.


ok it aint offical but it should be later today, the timberwolves traded terrell brandon to the hawks, hawks trade glen robinson to sixers, sixers trade keith van horn to knicks, knicks trade latrell prewell to wolves

twolves get: latreall sprewell
hawks get: terrell brandon
sixers get: glen robinson
knicks get: keith van horn


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Thanks

Great just what the Knicks need. Another Dufus whose afraid of contact. Gives us some size and a real PF but we still need a real PG and a real Center. Van Horn looks good on paper but there is a reason he has been traded three times.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow!  

Minnesota is putting together some talent in this offseason. They won 51 games last year and this team is looking even better.
I heard that there might be a fifth team involved in the Spree deal. ESPN is saying that Sacramento would be that team, does anyone here know who they are offering or getting in a five team deal? 

The Western teams are building up, this is going to be a fun season to see. To bad Portland is about two years out from making any noise! :sigh:


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Portland's a major threat.

Definitely 55+ wins, who knows how high of a seed? I really doubt Dallas will have a 15 win streak, Webber appears to be injured until December so that will cost them some wins presumably, the Lakers are favorites for the 1 seed but it's not a lock, SA lost Robinson and probably Jackson and probably won't be overjoyed with Horry and Rasho. Of course we might not have a perfect season, maybe some turmoil and injuries, but we're improved and shouldn't be counted out of it.

Last year we split with all the elite teams, so not a ton of trouble there, and went 3-1, 3-1 with Portland and Phoenix. We'll just have to play hard on the road and really thrash bad teams.

Sam seems to be liking the T-Wolves, even doing a little recruiting. Kandi is working out with Mchale and Flip right now, too.


----------

